# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Vitaminen tekort?

## merel2

Hallo , 

Ik ben al een lange tijd aan het uitzoeken waarom ik steeds meer (kleine ) klachten krijg. Ik heb mij nu hier aangemeld na heel veel lezen op internet over medicijnen , ziekten en het gebruik van antibiotica.
Ik hoop dat hier iemand een reactie op kan geven , want ik begin me de laatste tijd steeds vaker af te vragen of het iets met vitaminen tekort te maken kan hebben. 
Ik zal mijn verhaal verkort op schrijven en dit gaat dan over vele jaren.

22 jaar geleden kreeg ik een huidziekte Rosacea.
Waar ik zo af en toe een antibiotica voor slikte door de jaren heen.
(minocycline) en heb ook de diane pil er al voor geslikt een lange tijd.
Aantal jaren hierna kreeg ik steeds meer en meer last van maag en darmklachten.
Spastische darm 
Huidklachten werden erger en via de dermatoloog ( bloedonderzoek) 
kreeg ik te horen dat er bij mij een helicobacter bacterie was gevonden.
Dit had iets met rosacea te maken.
Weer een antibiotica voor de bacterie.
Na 16 kilo zijn af gevallen werd het met maag en darmklachten beter.
Kreeg er astma bij ( ongeveer 6 jaar geleden ) pufjes gekregen.

Dit is van laatste 3 jaar de klachten . 
Wordt steeds met momenten erg vermoeid.
mijn heupen worden pijnlijk vooral laatste jaar.
Tintelingen in onderbenen / voeten laatste half jaar
linkervoet soms dik lijkt op vocht laatste half jaar
bij griep extreem hoge temp altijd.
loop al paar jaar met dikken wallen/kringen onder ogen 
Mijn huidziekte wordt weer erger .
Ben in UMCG geweest (2007) en weer minocycline
heb kale plek op mijn hoofd en haaruitval
Schimmelinfectie hoofdhuid laatste half jaar.
veel last van ogen , gevoel zand erin hebben
bloedende aambeien vaak 
zware tot zeer zware menstruatie over een tijd van wel 8 jaar ( zijn nu over )
Vermoeide benen en geen energie meer.
Lage rugpijn .

Heb begin 2009 bloed laten prikken op vitamine tekort en alles was goed.
De uitslag was bij slikken van vitamine B en vitamine B speciaal voor de huid en een multivitamine. 
Uitslag stoppen met vitamine B , ik uitgelegd maar dat slik ik juist voor al die antibiotica . Gestopt ermee.

Nu weet ik dat een gezonde huid veel met de darmen te maken heeft, bij mij is nooit een controle weer gedaan i.v.m. helicobacter pylori . Was niet nodig zei mijn huisarts want ik had een antibiotica er voor gehad en zo moest het goed zijn. Mijn huidklachten hebben ook met hormonen te maken en werden in de overgang erger. Dus weer meer antibiotica . Te veel antibiotica kan dus klachten geven als tekort aan vitaminen en klachten waar ik ook last van heb. 
De helicobacter kan iets vernietigen in de darmen dat er geen vitaminen meer zelf worden opgenomen uit voeding. 

Ik weet niet of je hier vragen mag stellen of hoe dit forum precies werkt.
Zou dit verhaal iets met een tekort aan iets, te maken kunnen hebben.
Vooral die vermoeidheid en de benen vermoeid worden het laatste paar jaar steeds erger.
Mijn donkere kringen onder de ogen en haaruitval vind ik ook vreselijk??

Als het wel met een vitamine tekort te maken kan hebben , welke zou dat kunnen zijn dan? Dan wil ik meer vitaminen doorgeven voor het komende onderzoek . Wil wel graag een uitgebreide onderzoek nu....

Bedankt voor het lezen en ik hoop dat iemand hier iets van afweet en mij een aantal tips zou kunnen geven . Want ik krijg het gevoel dat er steeds meer kliene klachten bij komen .
Ik heb weer een half jaar vitamine B geslikt maar ben een week geleden gestopt. I.v.m. dat ik weer een vitamine onderzoek graag wil maar dan over een maand of 2 á 3 .

groet, Merel

----------


## merel2

Lees hier nu meer op dit forum, is dus meer een forum om informatie te plaatsen. Geen vragen stellen . Misschien kan dan iemand mijn bericht hier verwijderen.
Groet Merel

----------


## sietske763

dag merel,
je kan hier ook vragen stellen hoor!!!
word veel gedaan.......en als iemand wat over jouw probleem weet of een suggestie heeft dan wordt er vaak gereageerd.
ik weet totaal niets van jouw probleem, miss anderen??
sterkte

----------


## Sefi

Je moet inderdaad minstens 2 maanden stoppen met vitamines te slikken voor een bloedonderzoek.
Weet je hoe hoog je B12 was bij de vorige bloedonderzoeken? Bepaalde klachten kunnen met een B12 tekort te maken hebben, maar als je B vitamines slikt dan beinvloed dat de bloedwaardes. 
Over het algemeen houden de meeste artsen te lage minimunwaardes aan voor B12. Vandaar dat ik benieuwd ben hoe hoog die bij jou was.

Veelvuldig gebruik van antibiotica is inderdaad niet goed voor je lichaam en kun je op den duur ook klachten door krijgen.

Ik zou ook laten nakijken of je bijnieren en schildklier goed werken.

Heb je ooit probiotica gebruikt? Antibiotica doodt ook veel goede bacterieën in je darmen. Probiotica zorgt weer nieuwe goede bacterieën. Als je darmen niet goed werken kun je ook allerlei klachten krijgen.

----------


## merel2

Bedankt , ik vind het fijn dat er iemand reageerd. Nee ik heb nooit geen probiotica gebruikt . Ik hoor dat sinds kort dat ik dat beter had kunnen doen . Nu vraag ik me af zou ik daar dan nu mee beginnen of is het beter omdat vlak voor die bloedonderzoek ook even niet te doen? 
Ik ben zeker van plan om dat te doen . Welke merk is dan heel goed?

Ik heb geen uitslagen van de vorige onderzoek maar misschien kan ik die nog wel krijgen. Op schildklier is een jaar of 7 geleden wel geprikt dat was toen wel goed.
Mijn bijnieren ja daar zeg je precies waar ik ook veel aan denk , daar is nooit naar gekeken en ik kwam door veel lezen van mijn klachten ook hier bij uit.
Dit zit ook nog bij ons in de familie nierziekte en ook de bijnieren . 
Ik had al gedacht om op cortisol te laten prikken , had dat al uitgezocht.

Mijn darmen zijn niet altijd oke maar ja zit die bacterie er nog of is die nu weg ?? Is ook nog mijn vraag. 

Ik zal toch maar een keer naar mijn huisarts gaan en hierover praten en hoop dat ik weer een vitamine onderzoek mag . Met nog een paar onderzoeken erbij. Als ik meer weet schrijf ik hier weer. 

Bedankt!!!

Merel

----------


## Sefi

Zelf gebruik ik gewoon de flesjes Yakult. Hierin zit ook probiotica en ze helpen voor mij voldoende. Je zou dit eerst kunnen proberen. Dit kun je gewoon in de supermarkt kopen in de zuivelkoeling.
Als dat niet voldoende werkt kun je probiotica in capsules proberen. Er zijn verschillende stammen en aan de hand van wat precies je darmklachten zijn, kun je uitzoeken welk merk het beste bij je zou passen. Omdat ik niet precies weet wat je darmklachten zijn kan ik je nu niet adviseren.
Maar probeer anders eerst eens de Yakult. Misschien heb je daar al voldoende aan.
Ik ken verschillende mensen die hier heel goed op reageren.

Verder kan het goed zijn om Omega 3 te slikken. En dan een dosis van 1000-2000 mg per dag. Omega 3 vetzuren helpen voor heel veel klachten, van lichamelijke pijnen tot psychische klachten en is goed voor een gezond cholesterolgehalte.

----------


## merel2

Ik slik wel voedingssupplementen, Ben nu gestopt met alles omdat ik zeker wil zijn dat de uitslag van het bloed goed is. 
Dus nu hoop ik ook dat ik wel mag prikken hierop , anders stop ik voor niets.
Ik slik al een aantal jaren elke dag :
*el Mare hooggeconcentreerde visolie 1 á 2 per dag
* multivitamine cetrum 50+
* vitamine B balans van bloem

Omdat ik me maar steeds zo moe blijf voelen :
* nog een vitamine B voor huid en haar
* vitamine D ( met antibiotica mag je niet in de zon)
* magnesium van bloem

maand of 2 geleden ook maar q10 gekocht van Pharma Nord
Tja en nog steeds heb ik het gevoel van wordt weer moe en bij griep er haast nooit meer bovenop kunnen komen , vermoeid in de benen .
Maar om nu nog meer te kopen.........ppffff.

Ik zal me even in probiotica verdiepen en neem het dan gelijk na het bloed prikken erbij.
Visolie neem ik ook voor mijn cholesterol , die is al een paar jaar beetje te hoog. 
Aan de voedingssupplementen kan het volgens mij niet liggen :Wink: 

Mijn maag en darmklachten zijn nu minder maar had vaak:
Maagzuur 
Last van de maag
Diarree vooral direkt na de warme maaltijd ,
ook wel eens plat gelegen van de pijn na eten krampen enz,
Dikke buik en last ervan
Avond altijd erg vol gevoel

Heb toch wel een hele tijd terug Yakult geprobeerd na het stoppen van zo'n kuur , ik had het gevoel dat het niet hielp en daarom er weer mee ben gestopt!! 
Dit ben ik gaan gebruiken omdat ik toen wel last had van mijn maag en darmklachten. 
Heb ook al veel dieten hierdoor geprobeerd. 
Ben door de jaren heen al anders gaan eten misschien dat daar mijn klachten nu wel minder door zijn geworden.

----------


## Sefi

Ja, het kan inderdaad ook zijn dat je een voedselallergie hebt, of in ieder geval niet goed reageert op bepaalde voedingsmiddelen en dat je nu na het veranderen van je eetpatroon minder klachten hebt overgehouden. Is er weleens gekeken of dat je Coeliakie hebt soms? Dat is een glutenallergie dat ook buikklachten zoals diarree kan geven.

Heb je weleens Domperidon gebruikt voor je maagklachten? Wat je omschrijft klinkt alsof je maag langzaam werkt. Dat heeft mijn man namelijk ook en met Domperidon wordt het eten sneller verteerd en heb je minder last van opgeblazen gevoel.

ElMare bevat ook Omega 6 en dat zou ik niet zo snel innemen, omdat je al voldoende Omega 6 via je gewone voeding binnenkrijgt. Ik zou voor pure Omega 3 kiezen. Dit kan in de vorm van visoliecapsules of lijnzaadoliecapsules. Maar het bevat toch ook multivitamines? En daarnaast slik je ook nog Centrum multivitamine? Houd je in de gaten dat je niet te veel vitamine A, E en K binnenkrijgt? Als het goed is staat er op de verpakking of bijsluiter wel hoeveel % van de Aanbevolen Dagelijkse Hoeveelheid je binnenkrijgt.

Je krijgt dus heel veel B vitamines binnen en ik vraag me af hoeveel nut dat heeft, want alles wat je te veel binnenkrijgt plas je weer uit. In ElMare en Centrum zit ook vit B en dan neem je ook nog van Bloem en nog een B vitamine voor huid en haar erbij.

Ik zou in ieder geval ook laten nakijken hoe hoog je vitamine D is, want die krijg je volgens mij ook vrij veel binnen.

Zover ik kan kijken krijg je voldoende vitamines binnen.
Maar de mineralen zijn ook erg belangrijk. Zoals magnesium, calcium, kalium, etc. Dat zou ik ook laten nakijken.

Ik zou straks gewoon één goed merk multivitamines en mineralen kopen. Een vit. B12 kauwtablet erbij nemen, visolie of lijnzaadolie die alleen Omega 3 bevat nemen, Q10 kan ook geen kwaad, en een probiotica in capsulevorm.
Een merk dat goed gedoseerd is, is NOW foods. Ze zijn niet alleen erg goed, maar de prijs is naar verhouding ook redelijk.

http://www.vitortho.nl/nl/wie

----------


## merel2

Nee nooit geen Coeliakie onderzoek gehad . Wel een bloedonderzoek voor voedselallergieen maar daar zit die onderzoek van Coeliakie niet bij in volgens mij . Of toch wel?? Uitslag was dat alles goed is.
Vitaminen per dag ja dat is dus best moeilijk omdat uit te zoeken hoeveel je nu precies per dag binnen krijgt .
Alle vitaminen twijfelde ik allang over of mijn lichaam die nog wel zelf zou kunnen opnemen uit voeding om de vele antibiotica die ik slikte en de helicobacter . Beide zeer slecht voor darmen . Daarom dacht ik van de vit B beter iets uit plassen als veel te weinig door de jaren heen. 
De vitamine D slikte ik weinig maar toch zo af en toe één tabletje . 

Wat ik elke dag zeker één van nam een zeer lange tijd:
el Mare hooggeconcentreerde visolie 
multivitamine centrum 50+
vitamine B balans van bloem

Volgende zo af en toe er bij maar zeker niet alle dagen :
een vitamine B voor huid en haar
vitamine D 
magnesium 

Q 10 ben ik nog maar net een tijdje mee bezig en ook weer mee gestopt nu.
Magnesium en vitamine B balans is me aangeraden voor zere / vermoeide benen en overgangsklachten.
Visolie en multivitamine is me aangeraden via een dietiste en dan ga ik er vanuit dat het een goed merk is.

Mocht ik te veel hebben gehad en ik stop nu 2 maand dan zal het wel beter met me gaan na 2 maand. 

Ik pluis straks alles wel even goed uit. Heb wel een paar weken de tijd daarvoor. Maar de hoeveelheid per dag is best wel een gepuzzel. Probiotica ga ik wel nemen .
Eerst maar eens afwachten wat mijn arts hier van zegt . Dan kijken wat de uitslag is als ik zo'n onderzoek krijg.

Bedankt Sefi voor al je informatie , ik probeer in tijd nog de oude uitslag op te vragen en kan dat altijd nog even bekijken. 
Ik schrijf wel als er uitslag is dat zal nog wel een paar weken duren , Bedankt!!

----------


## Sefi

Oké, zou fijn zijn als je t.z.t. de uitslagen nog laat weten.

Magnesium wordt het beste opgenomen als je de dubbele hoeveelheid calcium erbij inneemt.
Stel dat je 400 mg magnesium slikt dan moet je daarbij 800-1000 mg calcium gebruiken.
Deze combi werkt ook het beste voor de vermoeide benen.

We praten t.z.t. nog wel als je de uitslagen hebt.

Sterkte met alles.

----------


## merel2

Kom even langs . Ik heb een vit B5 tekort en mijn vit D3 is aan de lage kant .
Ik heb zelf nog geen bloedwaarden , alles is nog niet binnen . Maar dit is me al gezegd. Ik kom wel weer als ik een kopie heb van alles.Vit B12 , B11 , B6 , B1 zijn oke.
Ik had beter alles eerst 2 maand kunnen laten staan want ik heb altijd wel vit B balans geslikt , dus eingelijk ben ik veel te vroeg wezen prikken. 
Maar ik werd zo vreselijk moe en pijn in voeten/benen ik ben eerder gegaan.
Ik heb nog geen vitaminepillen weer geslikt en kan dus met een paar week nog wel weer laten prikken. 
Ik slik ook even helemaal niets totdat alles binnen is .Ik ben wel begonnen met Q10 weer , want ben zoooo futloos ppfff..... 
Mijn eiwitten zijn opgestuurd.

Groetjes Merel

----------


## merel2

Ik heb vitamine B3 ook erg aan de lage kant en de B8 heb ik geen uitslag van gekregen . Omdat bij B8 tekorten ook een aantal van mijn klachten staan reken ik deze ook bij mijn tekort. (o.a. dermatitis = huidontstekingen)
Ik slik nu een goed vitamine B complex en daarnaast een vitamine B3 , B5 en B8.
Dit zijn vitamine waar nooit zo vaak een tekort in voorkomt , maar ik heb het dan wel.
Ik denk dat het wel met mijn langdurig antiobiotica te maken heeft. De darmen kunnen dan niet meer op een natuurlijke wijze vitaminen opnemen. Tekort bij te lang slikken van antibiotica zit voornamelijk in de B vitaminen .
Verder slik in nu ook vitamine D3 , die was ook erg aan de lage kant bij mij.
Toch neem ik ook nog een goede multivitamine zodat ik van alles een beetje bij krijg.
Dit doe ik al jaren en hierbij zelf nog een aantal jaren de vitamine B complex geslikt en zo'n tekort er nog in. Ik zal over een tijd hier weer schrijven hoe het gaat .
Ik merk nu toch al dat mijn huidontstekingen minder worden. Weg zijn ze nog lang niet maar ze zijn niet erg dik meer , het zakt af.
Neem niet uit jezelf vitaminepillen , maar vraag altijd eerst een bloedonderzoek!!!

Groeten Merel

----------


## Sefi

Hoi Merel,
Ik weet niet of ik het al eerder gezegd heb. Met betrekking op je pijnlijke heupen enzo, zou het ook kunnen zijn dat het iets is wat niet met vitamines te maken heeft.
Ben je weleens bij een chiropractor of osteopaat geweest? Het kan namelijk zijn als je gewrichten niet helemaal goed staan dat je hierdoor allerlei vreemde klachten krijgt. Je kan er o.a. darmklachten van krijgen, allergieën, droge huid etc. Ik zal niet zeggen dat het je huidziekte weg kan nemen, maar misschien dat een boel andere klachten van een andere aard zijn dan waar we tot nu toe gekeken hebben.

----------


## merel2

Hoi Sefi,
Ik voel me nu al veel beter met mijn vitamine pillen voor mijn tekorten.
Ik zie het nu allemaal even aan .
Bedankt Merel

----------


## merel2

Mijn heupklachten gaan nu ook weg . Heb er al een tijdje geen last van gehad.
Of dit toevallig is of komt van al mijn vitaminen nu ,kan ik niet zeggen.
Maar voel me toch beter weer en ook fitter!!
Ik slik ook D3 en misschien heeft dat weer met mijn heupklachten te maken.
Ik ga met slikken nog wel een tijdje door , want voel me toch prima .
Mijn huidontstekingen gaan weg en de rode plekken zijn er nog wel.
Ben erg nieuwschierig hoe het met al mijn klachten over een paar maand gaat.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hoi Merel,
Fijn dat je klachten afnemen/weggaan en je je beter en fitter voelt met de vitaminen die je nu neemt!  :Smile:

----------


## Sefi

tekort aan vit D3 kan inderdaad pijn in rug en heupen geven, dus wie weet...
hoop het voor je!

----------


## merel2

Hallo ,
Het gaat echt weer beter met me . Denk dat vitamine tekort toch wel veel met mijn klachten te maken heeft gehad. Voel me veel fitter en lang niet zo vermoeid meer. 
Had zelf niet door dat je bij een vitamine tekort je zo vreselijk moe kunt worden . Mijn huidklachten zien er ook veel beter uit. 
Slik de vitamine B-tjes die ik te kort heb en dan nog een B complex erbij.
Vitamine D en een multivitamine . 
Ik ga er zeker nog een lange tijd mee door . Pppff wat zakte ik weg zo moe dat ik steeds was......

Groeten Merel

----------


## dotito

@Merel,

Fijn te horen dat het toch al wat beter met je gaat. Ja als je vitamine tekort hebt, dat kan je heel moe maken.
Ook ik heb een aantal maanden geleden een tekort aan vit D gehad, en ik had ook de zelfde symptomen.
Verzorg u goed hé!

Groetjes Do

----------


## loesdewater

multi-vitamines voor vrouwen. 
Als dat niet helpt, misschien kan dit je dan helpen?

----------


## merel2

NA een tijd al mijn tekorten slikken ( ook mijn lage waarden slikken) ben ik erg opgeknapt. Mijn huidklachten zijn zo goed als helemaal weg . Ik voel me fitter en lang zo vermoeid niet meer. Ik heb geen heup/rugklachten meer.
Ik heb altijd wel een vitamine B complex geslikt en ook wel zo af en toe in de winter een vitamine D. Dus ik had niet echt door dat ik een vitamine tekort zou hebben. Ik slikte toch wel. Stond van een paar dan ook raar te kijken dat ik het zo laag of zelfs erg tekort had.
Ik heb nu wel een goed merk gekocht en daarbij nog apart de vitamine die ik te laag of tekort had. Dus een dubbele portie van mijn tekorten geslikt. Ook heb ik 2 capsules geslikt van de vit D. Zink heb ik ook voor mijn huidklachten erbij gedaan.
Voel me weer prima!!!

----------


## Sefi

Heel fijn om te horen!

----------


## Jacquelin

Heb je er wel eens aan orthomoleculaire geneeskunde??

----------


## Jacquelin

Zit mijn bericht na te lezen er ontbreken een paar woorden.
Heb je weleens aan orthomoleculaire geneeskunde gedacht?

----------


## MissMolly

Fijn dat je zo opgeknapt bent.
Een vitamine D gebrek kan inderdaad heel veel klachten geven.
Ik had al jaren vage klachten, en de laatste paar jaar steeds erger (inderdaad in de overgang) en bij mij was werkelijk alles terug te voeren op een vitamine D3 gebrek, dat was ook het enige waar ik een echt tekort aan had.

Vermoeidheid, lusteloosheid, depressie, angstaanvallen, slaapproblemen, hyperventileren, hartkloppingen, spierkramp, spierpijn, gewrichtspijn, botontkalking, bloedend tandvlees, slecht genezende wonden en blessures....

Allemaal klachten die op kunnen treden bij vitamine D3 gebrek.
Het wordt tegenwoordig ook vaak als mede-oorzaak van fibromyalgie geoppperd.

----------

